# Brine Maker hard at work!



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Just finished making a brine maker, crude version of Kubotas and so far its working like a champ! Water is pumped from our 4000 gal holding tank in to the top tote, which has a spray system to dissolve the salt, it then overflows in to the bottom tote. We used an excavator to load the salt. After being filtered another gas pump back to the holding tank. About 150 GPM goes through the system and we dissolved 6000 lbs in 1.5 hours today.

The salt had some decent fines in it so it seemed to dissolve really well. The spray bar system in the dissolving tank is not really all that great so it is going to be redesigned. In fact the top tank is going to be entirely rebuilt before the next brew. We make 3500 gal at a time. Just wanted to post this up as I appreciate Kubotas contributions to this forum and the more info we have here the better!

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

cool pics, what do you use it on, ie: roads, parking lots? around here only used on roads.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice pics does that stuff work good


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

And before you know it you'll be building one of these..............









2,000 pounds of salt at a time


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

BC Handyman;1517585 said:


> cool pics, what do you use it on, ie: roads, parking lots? around here only used on roads.


We use it pre and post application on parking lots mostly



Morrissey snow removal;1517658 said:


> nice pics does that stuff work good


So far we like the use of liquids in combination with granular. It speeds up application and reduces material usage.



Kubota 8540;1517701 said:


> And before you know it you'll be building one of these..............
> 
> View attachment 117561
> 
> ...


It wouldn't surprise me lol. I'm blown away by how fast the salt dissolved in this. After I saw the video of yours I was expecting at least 4-5 hours of mixing for 3 tons but it dissolved almost as fast as we could scoop it in (took one 20 minute break) and the tote still never got over half full with salt. Maybe we just lucked out with lots of fines. Do you find your water injection methods change the dissolve speed greatly?

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

The salt itself plays a huge part in the dissolving. Some salt I have bought was very coarse and took a long time to dissolve other times the rock salt had a good mix of fines and I made brine really fast.

I changed the size and location of the supply pipes in the elevated tote at least a dozen times until I settled on (4) 3/4" pipes stopping about 4" from the bottom of the tote and a 160-190 gpm pump. By stopping the pipes about 4" from the bottom of the tote it puts the water flow at the bottom of the tote and lifts the salt up into the water, it rolls or cold boils the salt.Seemed to create the greatest amount of turbulence and moved the salt around to help dissolve it more quickly.

I think I enjoyed figuring it out and building it more than I did using it. LOL

The big brinemaker cost $3,000 in parts and will make 1,700 gph effortlessly and consistently. Sure makes my 3,000 gallon bulk tank seem small. But for the little cost involved with the 2 tote method it sure does work well.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have had a goofy idea since Spring of building a brinemaker on a trailer. The trailer big enough to carry the brinemaker (diesel powered) and my skidsteer. Pull into a customers location hook up to their water supply, storage tank, and use their salt supply. 1 man operation. Figure the cost to charge per gallon or per day. Make brine til it don't shine. Rinse out and go home. The customer wouldn't have to buy, maintain, or store a brinemaker, that right there has to be worth something, plus labor, fuel and profit. I don't know, just an idea at this point.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Kubota 8540;1517834 said:


> I have had a goofy idea since Spring of building a brinemaker on a trailer. The trailer big enough to carry the brinemaker (diesel powered) and my skidsteer. Pull into a customers location hook up to their water supply, storage tank, and use their salt supply. 1 man operation. Figure the cost to charge per gallon or per day. Make brine til it don't shine. Rinse out and go home. The customer wouldn't have to buy, maintain, or store a brinemaker, that right there has to be worth something, plus labor, fuel and profit. I don't know, just an idea at this point.


Interesting idea, I think it would be good for large quantity operations (5000 gal +) but hard to justify for smaller batches which could be brewed and shipped via tanker truck. Could you post up some more pics of that large brine maker? Possible top/side/back shots? Curious to see how it works.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Funny part is, I don't even own a brinemaker. I found that as I build them, they need to be tested before they are picked up or delivered, so.........I make sure they work properly. 

















For more pics they are posted here ... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=108235


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

Kubota... how can one purchase one of your brine plants? pm with price and details


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Kubota, I think it's time to take your design to the next level- replace the plywood chute for loading with ss or alum, mabe some sort of poly Thumbs Up


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

leigh;1538785 said:


> Kubota, I think it's time to take your design to the next level- replace the plywood chute for loading with ss or alum, mabe some sort of poly Thumbs Up


Can in a heart beat but nobody wanted to spend the xtra $$$


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I can go stainless steel, from the tanks to the plumbing to the hopper and skid, just get the BIG checkbook out.

My goal I had in mind when I sat down and figured this out was inexpensive, all parts had to be readily accessible, and a design that fit in the do-it-yourself line.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty hard to beat a $60 price tag on the hopper.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Just brainstorming! And I'm one to talk, I've been reading and learning for a couple years and I'm still in the "planning stage".


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

leigh;1538815 said:


> Just brainstorming! And I'm one to talk, I've been reading and learning for a couple years and I'm still in the "planning stage".


If you can find something thats readily available to you to build the hopper out of, then that usually ends up the cheapest or easiest.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I would like to take the time and figure out a folding hopper that is a lid for the tank opening when closed and a hopper when open. I would also like to make it in 2 piece skids that quick connect together. That would make it easier to move, store, and ship.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

leigh;1538815 said:


> Just brainstorming! And I'm one to talk, I've been reading and learning for a couple years and I'm still in the "planning stage".


I personally like the idea of a poly hopper.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Kubota 8540;1538858 said:


> I personally like the idea of a poly hopper.


Need to find some cheap totes that you can cut up for the hopper.

.........


----------



## valleyviewlawns (Aug 28, 2012)

Kubota 8540;1517824 said:


> The salt itself plays a huge part in the dissolving. Some salt I have bought was very coarse and took a long time to dissolve other times the rock salt had a good mix of fines and I made brine really fast.
> 
> I changed the size and location of the supply pipes in the elevated tote at least a dozen times until I settled on (4) 3/4" pipes stopping about 4" from the bottom of the tote and a 160-190 gpm pump. By stopping the pipes about 4" from the bottom of the tote it puts the water flow at the bottom of the tote and lifts the salt up into the water, it rolls or cold boils the salt.Seemed to create the greatest amount of turbulence and moved the salt around to help dissolve it more quickly.
> 
> ...


I am almost done with my "Kubota_8540 Twin Tote Brine Maker Express". On the four 3/4" pipes stopping about 4 inches from the bottom of the tote, are those pointed in any certain direction, or did you just build a PVC manifold and point them straight down?

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

valleyviewlawns;1897681 said:


> I am almost done with my "Kubota_8540 Twin Tote Brine Maker Express". On the four 3/4" pipes stopping about 4 inches from the bottom of the tote, are those pointed in any certain direction, or did you just build a PVC manifold and point them straight down?
> 
> Thanks Jim!


Straight down 4" off bottom. Post Pics of your build.


----------



## valleyviewlawns (Aug 28, 2012)

Kubota 8540;1897689 said:


> Straight down 4" off bottom. Post Pics of your build.


Will do. It's not as pretty as any of yours! Did you build some type of splitter/manifold to come off of the 2 inch into four 3/4" pipes?

Still trying to find LCC in this area for under $3.25/gallon.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

valleyviewlawns;1897992 said:


> Will do. It's not as pretty as any of yours! Did you build some type of splitter/manifold to come off of the 2 inch into four 3/4" pipes?
> 
> Still trying to find LCC in this area for under $3.25/gallon.


Many different ways to make brine. Never claimed mine to be the correct or only way. It was just the concept involved. Sure doesnt need to be pretty to make a liquid to spray on a parking lot. Just needs to work and be as efficient as you can afford.


----------

